
Show HN: A Developer's Business Card - deadcoder0904
https://github.com/sindresorhus/sindresorhus
======
httptoolkit
I'm struggling to imagine the use case where anyone would use this. Who wants
to run an arbitrary script from the internet directly on their machine,
instead of just looking at a web page? How do you even find this without
looking at the page first?

Cool demo nonetheless though.

It'd be really neat actually (and more practical) if these were autogenerated
and available more widely with something like `npm whois [username]`

